# Low volume when playing AVI files.



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

I have several AVI and MPG files on my machine and for some reason when I play them the volume is extreamly low. I can play them in win media player, my ATI file player or another player that I downloaded and get the same results. I can't play mp3s through any players and get normal sound either but I can play them through win amp and they are fine. Most of the files I have I have had for a little while and until recently they sounded fine. In fact, they sounded fine less then 24 hours ago. It (computer) had been on for several days but no changes have been made between the time they sounded ok and today. I update my drivers and software religiously and the hardware is obviously not the problem as winamp is ok. I have also checked all connections and played the files on another machine on my home network with no problem.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Lets try a few things, to narrow them down.

Rightclick on the Volume icon in the tray and choose Open Volume Controls. Options | properties. Make sure al boxes are ticked, then OK. Ensure all volumes are up to Max.

Have you got the latest DIVX:

http://www.divx.com/

Also, try this for the sheer hell of it:

http://www2.liglobal.com/simpsons/movies/fire.avi

plus, do a cleanup:

http://www.piersontech.com/07-CleanHardDrive.htm

Regards

eddie


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks for the reply eddie. I found out what the problem is but can't resolve it. Sometimes when I restart my machine the Volume controls are all set to low in the Volume control. I can move the slider back up and all is fine. Only happens on some startups. Might be some software that I use that is changing the settings for some reason.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Lets have a look at what is starting up. Go to Run and type MSINFO32
On the left choose Software Enviroment, then Startup Programs. Copy/paste the list here.

Also, lets see a list of your IRQ's. Back to MSINFO32, but this time Hardware Rescources, then IRQ's.

Plus, is there any conflicts with your soundcard? Go to Control Panel | System. Device Manager. Is there a yellow !

Regards

eddie


----------

